# Defrost unable to clear ice from sides of windshield



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I did a search but found threads relating to fog. I have not had any problems with my windshield fogging or being able to remove it.

I noticed that while driving ice will accumulate on both sides of the windshield making it extremely difficult to see anything except for what's straight in front of you.

The car is fully warmed up, defrost to the windshield only on max, the air is so hot it makes me sick from all the heat going up near my head, yet the ice remains.

I stopped and asked a fellow Cruze owner at a gas station and he said he did not have this problem. I noticed the defrost vents do not go all the way across the windshield as they do in most cars.

Is this a design flaw? If I stick my hand out I can feel the air hitting the sides of the windshield but it seems to have no effect.

Is anyone else experiencing this problem before I take it in?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I have this problem with the drivers and passenger side windows. How high are you turning your fan?


----------



## Prevostallison (May 13, 2013)

I have problems with my front side windows frosting up. If it's cold enough my windshield won't fully defrost.(-35c) I no of others that experience this problem as well. I love my cruze, but they should have tested the heaters in Canadian winters haha 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I've had this problem but only on days I didn't let her warm up first.

If you only let it warm up for a minute then take off and reach highway/freeway speeds shortly thereafter even if the car warms up the wind will keep the outside too chilled to be effective.

If you let the car warm up longer and let the defroster do some work on the windshield and raise the temp of the glass some it may help. (Note that you don't want to turn your defroster until your engine is actually making heat, you'll only make things fell colder if you turn it on early)


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

What I've done is to turn the front vent near the door to blow onto the window. That will clear the window pretty quickly.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have the same issue when it gets really cold, especially if there is snow and/or ice built up on the edges from the wiper blades.


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

same issue here in WI this cold winter. I will get frost build up, bad, on driver door window and some up the left side of the windshield. pretty annoying...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For the front side windows I do what sciphi does - point the outboard main vents up and out towards the windows.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

The problem isn't the front side windows, it is the SIDES of the WINDSHIELD.

As stated the car is fully warmed up, fan cranked, does nothing. 

It is a horrible design flaw and a very big safety concern.

All they had to do was make the front defroster go all the way along the bottom of the windshield like every other car.

I figured there is nothing the dealership can/will do, just wanted to make sure.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

For vehicles I have owned, the Cruze's design with the center defroster vent that projects outward instead of the full-length vent has been the more common design, and I've never had a problem. My front windshield defrosts very well, even at -15F. The bottom corners are a little slow to defrost (outside) compared to the center, but only by 10 minutes or so and not high enough to impede visibility, and I've never had a problem with the inside of the glass. Not sure what could be causing the trouble for you. I've had some defrost problems like this before due to a clogged or wet cabin air filter, but your car shouldn't be old enough for that to be an issue yet.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's possible that something is blocking your dash/windshield vent.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

obermd said:


> It's possible that something is blocking your dash/windshield vent.


Good thought. I remember a few of my past vehicles (1995/2000 Luminas) where clearing the outside cowl area around the HVAC intake was mandatory or it would cause defrost problems - sometimes so severe that it would *add* frost to the inside of the windshield (1990 Cavalier and 1996 Olds Ciera).


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

4 questions

*You full defrost or defrost and feet?

*Fresh air or recirc on? 

*Fan at highest setting?

*Do you have long converstions with passengers or on your bluetooth phone?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

No such problems with my 2012 2LT, recir has to be left off. In defrost get a very powerful blast and also floor heat. Even in -22*F Wisconsin weather, have to cut the temperature knob back to about midway or get baked alive.

Another variable is the number of passengers you have in the vehicle, its their breathe that fogs up the windows. On this 430 mile trip was just my wife and I in the Cruze. Dogs really fog up the windows. Not in the Cruze but in my old 92 DeVille, had to haul four German Shepherd dogs on a very cold day. Had no choice but to crack the rear windows down.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have this problem if my car has not fully warmed up, which with 15F or less weather take 30miles of driving to accomplish with fan speed 2 or 3(my 2012 cruze still has the DIC digital engine temperature readout). 

Sure I can feel heat when the engine is at 130degrees(under 5 minutes), but to get the heat NickD above speaks of(melt off you face heat), the engine needs to get to its normal 220F. My engine warms to the 180-200F range fairly quickly but seems to hover there forever. Even at highway speeds if I use fan 3 when less than 15F my engine will start cooling off if in this range. 

If I make sure I am above 200F before I use fan speed 3, I have no issues with the engine cooling off on the highway. I never use the max fan in the winter, takes to much heat off the engine. I only use fan speed 4 with the AC(my 2012 only has 4 fan speeds).


----------



## MrBlue (May 13, 2012)

In the same boat here in northern Indiana. Have a 70+mile commute by myself. To keep the WS clear, I have to run only the defroster with a high heat setting. Forget about trying to keep the side windows clear, unless I crack open the side windows. 
Love the car but hate the defrosters!


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Try running the fan at a lower speed rather than full blast.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

NickD said:


> No such problems with my 2012 2LT, recir has to be left off. In defrost get a very powerful blast and also floor heat. Even in -22*F Wisconsin weather, have to cut the temperature knob back to about midway or get baked alive.


Same Wisconsin weather, I have the same defrost issue. Any moisture that builds on the wipers will freeze at the wipers furthest left position and then it's not going to matter what the defrost is set to, it will not go away unless you scrape it off. Love this car but if I had known how awful it is in cold weather I would never have bought it. At this point I am glad my wife stole my AT Grand Prix, since she did not like the manual trans in the Cruze. I would be selling the Cruze if she were driving it and not me.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> I did a search but found threads relating to fog. I have not had any problems with my windshield fogging or being able to remove it.
> 
> I noticed that while driving ice will accumulate on both sides of the windshield making it extremely difficult to see anything except for what's straight in front of you.
> 
> ...


In reading your post and the responses, I think you may have a seperate problem......happened to one of the guys on my Jeep forum too.
Anyways, continue fogging issues as you describe, turned out to be the air door for the recirculate was stuck in the recirculate position.
Result, continual fogging regardless of control positions.

If you do take it in, tell them it acts as though it is recirc at all times......this way they will look harder.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> 4 questions
> 
> *You full defrost or defrost and feet?
> 
> ...


Full defrost, feet/defrost, doesn't matter won't clear the ice that accumulates if it's snowing outside.

Fresh air

Yes

No conversations going on, no other passengers


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

obermd said:


> It's possible that something is blocking your dash/windshield vent.


Nope, already checked this, but good thinking


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

The_Madcat said:


> Same Wisconsin weather, I have the same defrost issue. Any moisture that builds on the wipers will freeze at the wipers furthest left position and then it's not going to matter what the defrost is set to, it will not go away unless you scrape it off. Love this car but if I had known how awful it is in cold weather I would never have bought it.


I agree if I would have known I would have to stop to physically scrape my windshield in order to see properly I wouldn't have bought it either. Shame too as I do enjoy the car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Did you check the inside of the duct work?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Cruze2.0Diesel said:


> Try running the fan at a lower speed rather than full blast.


Tried this as well, makes no difference. Although I did notice something strange last time this occured.

After 10-15 minutes of face melting heat directed towards my head, I finally said "F it" and just shut it off. If I can't see out the sides of the windshield either way might as well not sweat to death.

A few minutes later with no defrost on I was able to clear the windshield fully, was the strangest thing. May have just been a fluke though.

I have no problems with my windows fogging, only under extreme temperature changes from a heated garage to the blistering cold for example and every time I can clear that up without a problem.

It's just the **** ice on the sides of the windshield.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Now for the most obvious cause of this problem.

When was the last time you checked your cabin air filter?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Or, cleaned the inside of the windshield? Any specks of dust/dirt on the glass will provide area for moisture to adhere to.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

MilTownSHO said:


> I agree if I would have known I would have to stop to physically scrape my windshield in order to see properly I wouldn't have bought it either. Shame too as I do enjoy the car.


I have had friends interested in getting/trying out the Cruze but I have to be honest and my honest side said "If it were not for winter, I would buy this car again in a heartbeat. Since we live in a cold area, if I had the choice again, I would not buy one". If it gets this cold again next year I'll be forced to buy a beater car just to not freeze FFS.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

NickD said:


> Now for the most obvious cause of this problem.
> 
> When was the last time you checked your cabin air filter?





sciphi said:


> Or, cleaned the inside of the windshield? Any specks of dust/dirt on the glass will provide area for moisture to adhere to.


Cabin air filter is not due for a change yet, only 8,000 something miles on the car.

How would cleaning the inside of the windshield help the defrost remove ice that forms on the outside of the windshield while driving?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I've noticed slower de-icing of the exterior of the windshield, but not to the extent described in this thread. I wonder if one of the sound-proofing features of the diesel is a special windshield. It only makes sense, since sound and heat are both forms of energy, that if they put in a windshield that reduces the ability of sound energy to conduct into the car through the windshield, the same feature would impede heat energy blown from inside the car from reaching the outside of the windshield.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

With apologies......I interpeted the question as a poor defrost condition...ie, frost on the inside.

You are asking about de-icing...something that applies to the outside of the glass.

Nevermind.
I don't think I've seen any car that de-ices very well in recent memory.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

To help the outside de-ice clear the base of the windshield where the wiper blades sit when not in use.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Looking at the Fuelly Pic I can kinda remeber something about a deer. Was this situation new since the damage was fixed?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

obermd said:


> To help the outside de-ice clear the base of the windshield where the wiper blades sit when not in use.


I leave work from a heated garage, there is no ice on the car when I start my 45 mile commute.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Looking at the Fuelly Pic I can kinda remeber something about a deer. Was this situation new since the damage was fixed?


Wrong person, your thinking of the other firefighter on here that hit a deer.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> I leave work from a heated garage, there is no ice on the car when I start my 45 mile commute.


 When you get to work, do you wash your car right away before shift? Not trying to catch you up or anything just seeing if you have lots of water in places that can freeze when you leave said heated garage before it had time to drain off and dry.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

I was also under the assumption it was fogging up on the inside, ice accumulation on the outside of the windows is the problem. How about some form of rain-x or equivalent to keep the ice from building up or heated windshield washer fluid to blast it away as it accumulates. I don't want to sound unhelpful but I'm not sure that outside the scope of the wiper blades I've ever been able to have the defroster melt heavy build up of even snow, in extreme weather conditions, much less ice.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Cruze2.0Diesel said:


> I was also under the assumption it was fogging up on the inside, ice accumulation on the outside of the windows is the problem.


If the outside is the problem, it has to be freezing outside the reach of the wiper blades. I too have ice/frost that forms along the edge of the outside, much worse on the passenger side. Check out the video of the 2016 cruze testing at Nurburgring, at around 1:04 the car uses the wipers, the new design does not miss any wind shield. 2016 Chevrolet Cruze spied enjoying open roads of Nurburgring - YouTube

Yesterday was -6F when I left my house, got the car up to 220F fairly quickly but no matter what I had frost on the edges of windshield(inside and outside). The problem? the dash vent is 2-3inches too short on both ends. 

Did another test, when I fully warmed up my car 220F and set cruise at 60mph, turned fan to max on my heater(4 for my 2012), within 3 miles my engine had dropped to 185F. Seems when its this cold I can not use the max fan speed or my engine will loose all heat. That temperature drop was enough to cause inside of car to fog up. 

Love my cruze but GM gets a huge F for the HVAC system.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Just not having this problem with my 2012 2LT MVAC system is just as good as any car I have ever driven if not even much better. Yesterday morning was -16*F and the defroster cleared the entire windshield in seconds. 

In any vehicle, you must have at least 4-6 complete air changes per minute to keep the windows fog free. To get this in the Cruze, the cabin filter must be clean, this takes care of the air intake. But you also must be able to exhaust this air.

Cruze is weird in this respect, instead of exhausting the air via an exhaust vent behind the lower rear door pillar that was very standard in any vehicle. It exhausts this air between the front and rear doors at the window level.

If you have your recir off, in defrost and blower at maximum, standing on the outside of your car, doors closed, you should feel a strong blast of air from the crack between the front and rear doors at the window level.

If you don't, you have problems with those doors window weather strips blocking the flow. Had just the opposite problem when my Cruze was new, weather strip was so loose was getting wind noise with too much air flow. Got that replaced under warranty.

Another cause besides the weather strip could be excess ice buildup on the door pillars blocking that flow. You notice this when you wash your Cruze, a lot of debris buildup on the door pillars, because the main door weather stripping is on the inside of the doors instead of on the outside to keep that dirt out. Those have got to be cleaned when doing a wash job.

But one advantage of the inside door weather strips, do get a quieter interior, call this a tradeoff. 

Check to see if you are getting that strong blast of air from the window level crack between the front and rear door. If not, take it back to your dealer.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

obermd said:


> To help the outside de-ice clear the base of the windshield where the wiper blades sit when not in use.


Even if that is clean and dry, you still have other motorists to deal with. Either in front of you kicking up road moisture or passing by in the other lane, also kicking up road moisture/dirt. At some point you are going to need to turn on the wipers to clear the windshield and bam, ice on the sides of the windows - most commonly for me its 3-4 inches from the widest the wipers will go.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> When you get to work, do you wash your car right away before shift?


Nope, my car is so dirty as of lately it looks black!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

spacedout said:


> The problem? the dash vent is 2-3inches too short on both ends.


Yep, pretty much the conclusion I have come to, it is a design flaw.

I will take a picture next time this problem occurs so those who don't understand what I am referring to can get a visual.

The ice build up IS where the wipers hit and the car for all intensive safety purposes should be able to clear it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

My black car is so dirty with salt it turned white!

Rob

Oh yeah.....and there's so much salt on the windshield that icing is no problem.


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey, make an issue from that to Your dealer.............


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

MilTownSHO said:


> Yep, pretty much the conclusion I have come to, it is a design flaw.
> 
> I will take a picture next time this problem occurs so those who don't understand what I am referring to can get a visual.
> 
> The ice build up IS where the wipers hit and the car for all intensive safety purposes should be able to clear it.


Unclear as to whether you are getting fog buildup on the inside of the windshield or ice build up on the outside. If on the outside driving in salt slush road with trucks splashing this crap from the opposite lane in subzero weather, not much can you do about this is except stop and clean it off.

Seemed to forget outside of the cabin filter, window exhaust iced up, the cowling cover under the windshield. Only air intake is on the driver's side. Is that packed with snow? If it is, has to be cleaned off. Easiest said than done if it started off with an icy rain first then subzero weather to follow. Only way to do this is to put your car someplace warm so it can melt off. 

In my neck of the woods, this is one of the worse winters I can recall in a long time. Like when Mount St. Helen blew her cork, hit -45*F below zero due to all the dust in the upper atmosphere blocking the rays of the sun.

Government keeps on talking about global warming, but if that huge Yellowstone volcano ever blows its cork, we will be screwed. Also due for another mile high glacier in the next predicted 1,500 years.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Robby said:


> My black car is so dirty with salt it turned white!
> 
> Rob
> 
> Oh yeah.....and there's so much salt on the windshield that icing is no problem.


White Cruze doesn't look too bad covered with road salt in the winter, but show looks like "heck" covered with black insects in the summer. Maybe I should buy a black one for summer use.


----------

